# Catalonia tourist tax



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello we rent rooms in our home in Catalonia and this area has "tourist tax" which we need to collect from guests and then pay to the Catalonia authorities. 
However when i look at the form to submit this payment it asks for. "numero RTC" which is the Tourist Registration number. However our council would not provide us this number as they say it only applies to WHOLE apartment rentals.
Anyone in Catalonia got an idea how to get this number in our scenario or know any other way to pay this tourist tax?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just put N/A (no aplica)?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just put N/A (no aplica)?


 Not sure that N/A would be understood.
I'd probably put _no corresponde... _although I'm not sure that that's true in this case!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not sure that N/A would be understood.
> I'd probably put _no corresponde... _although I'm not sure that that's true in this case!


I checked it on WordRef - "No aplica" seems to be the thing.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just an aside - Andyviola, do you realise you are showing on here as an Expat in Ethiopia?? Next to España alphabetically on the drop-down list I guess!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

andyviola said:


> Hello we rent rooms in our home in Catalonia and this area has "tourist tax" which we need to collect from guests and then pay to the Catalonia authorities.
> However when i look at the form to submit this payment it asks for. "numero RTC" which is the Tourist Registration number. However our council would not provide us this number as they say it only applies to WHOLE apartment rentals.
> Anyone in Catalonia got an idea how to get this number in our scenario or know any other way to pay this tourist tax?


Do you know if Catalonia allows partial rentals ? - Valencia doesn't, for example.

Best check this out first with a professional


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks guys yes i managed to get an email reply from Catalonia tourist authority... how amazing is that...and they explained to tick the box "dont have RTC number" and this will cause a new unique one to be generated. I hadn't spotted this box...until pointed out.

I did explain that renting rooms in a house and they didn't say this was illegal...


----------

